# A Minor (though somewhat confusing) Regulation Inconsistency



## Ross The Boss (Feb 18, 2015)

> A4b) The competitor places his hands on the elevated sensor unit of the timer. His *fingers* must be touching the sensors with palms down.





> The competitor must stop the timer using both *hands*, placed flat on the sensors with palms down.



if i interpret this correctly, this says that the timer must be started specifically with the fingers but it may be stopped with any part of the hand as long as the palms are pointed downward. is this true, or simply poor articulation on the part of somebody describing a "common sense" topic? this concerns me as i have a tendency to start the timer with a part of my hand actually very near to the base of my thumbs . 
though in reality this will most likely cause me no grief (it seems like you could commit obvious, DNF worthy reg violations without as much as a raised finger from most judges), but i dont want to be the victim of some technicality, you know...


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 18, 2015)

Not inconsistent, that's the correct interpretation. Near impossible to judge which part of the hand stops the timer, and so long as the hands do not touch the puzzle, this is fine.


----------

